
If Sweden and Germany Became US States, They Would Be Among the Poorest States - monort
https://mises.org/blog/if-sweden-and-germany-became-us-states-they-would-be-among-poorest-states
======
dalke
Isn't it great how how those rich US states are opening their arms and
pocketbooks to support the Syrian refugees, so that poor Sweden and Germany -
to say nothing of impoverished Turkey, Italy, and Greece - don't have to bear
it on their own.

And look at those US universities, all well-supported by the states so that
students don't need to struggle with debt for a decade after they graduate.

~~~
sheraz
Those refugees are crossing over land into Germany, Sweden, Denmark, and
anywhere they can find. Don't assume that all Swedes are just happily opening
their doors and pocketbooks to this influx.

And as for Swedish student debt, also please do not insinuate that they are
not taking on debt of their own. I know plenty of people (event into their
50s) still making payments CSN (Student loan authority-thingy).

Now if you will excuse me -- I have to read the article :-)

~~~
dagw
_I know plenty of people (event into their 50s) still making payments CSN
(Student loan authority-thingy)._

Sure, but are those people struggling with student debt? I took on just about
as much student debt as it's possible to take on in Sweden, and while I'll be
making payments well into my 50s the terms are rather reasonable and the
monthly amounts are really quite small.

------
Apocryphon
It sure is great that we have HDI and other quality of life indices instead of
relying upon GDP, PPP, and median disposable income!

------
newyankee
This analysis seems to be done with a goal of promoting a specific view point

~~~
mikeyouse
From Mises? Say it isn't so..

> Accordingly, [Mises.org] seeks a profound and radical shift in the
> intellectual climate: away from statism and toward a private property order.
> We encourage critical historical research, and stand against political
> correctness. The institute serves students, academics, business leaders, and
> anyone seeking better understanding of the Austrian school of economics and
> libertarian political theory.

